# Raced today.



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Had a great time. Car felt great. The GC AGX setup is VERY nice for the $$$. I took first in street mod. not bad for a 104 WHP GA16  Results are here! 

http://www.waiautox.org/2002/2002.html


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

When did you get the dyno numbers?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

wes, so you installed ported & polished head and cams already or was that a spare you were working on? oh and on what link do I click on that website you provided?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

*Way to go!*

Great job, Wes. I really want to have a B13 vs B14 showdown......not for bragging rights but just to see what's up. Seeing as of right now we have pretty much identical mods. Just a thought.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I dynoed my car a while ago. That was on my 17" wheels and tires, I made 103.9 WHP 104 TQ. 

I am going to dyno the car before and after the head/cam install FWIW. Stay tuned to NPM in the coming months for the full details on that! 

I'm ready to run an event with you. I think it would be fun!


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Can I run with you guys, huh, huh, huh


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Bring it!


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

jay I would love to see the wagon swaying around the cones....lol


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

WES your car made 104 hp with CAI header,exhaust and ecu how did SWEET16 make with these mods


----------

